# AFX - Übersetzung eines englischen Tuts



## Polle (7. April 2004)

Hi,

ich versuche mich gerade ein wenig in AFX. Da es bekanntlich ja wenige deutsche Tuts gibt, probiere ich gerade ein, zwei englische Vorlagen nachztubasteln.
Nur hab ich da bei einigen kleinere Verständnisprobs. Kann mir jmd sagen, was wohl mit "create material" gemeint sein könnte (Link bei "Step 3")?

Und welcher Filter könnte "Distort -> Displacement Map" auf deutsch sein?

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae21_e.html

Wäre klasse, wenn das jmd. weiss.

Gruß
Polle


----------



## Chocobanana (22. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Polle _
> *Kann mir jmd sagen, was wohl mit "create material" gemeint sein könnte (Link bei "Step 3")?
> 
> Und welcher Filter könnte "Distort -> Displacement Map" auf deutsch sein?
> *



Create Material heisst, du sollst die zu bearbeitende Ebene erstellen. Kann z.B. eine Ebene mit einem Text sein oder irgendein Hintergrund z.B. mit Fraktaler Störung,.....

Displacement Map ist auf Deutsch unter Effekte - Verzerren - Versetzen zu finden.


----------

